# Top feeder - bees drowning in syrup.



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It's not a big deal, but bees drown in those kind of feeders. It won't be enough to ruin a hive. If you feed in any way where bees have access to open syrup some of them will almost always drown. Feeders made out of inverted jars or buckets don't drown bees, but if they are misused they can leak down into the hive which can also be bad. 

Miller feeders (Like the one you are using) are probably the best way to get a lot of syrup into the hive as quickly as possible like when you are fattening a hive up for winter, because a lot of bees can get to the food at one time. If you have more time or want to feed a smaller amount over a long period of time (like feeding a package to get it started) then jar feeders are really good. Bucket feeders are kind of in between. Some commercial operations just take the lid off of a barrel of syrup and throw in some floats - wood chips for example. Most bang for your labor, but a lot of dead bees.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Fat Bee Man has a feeder, top feeder, that won't drown any bees. They are fully enclosed in a screen enclosure. They can't fly out when you refill & if they get wet & sticky they can just walk up the screen ladder. You can buy them from him or if you enjoy woodworking, you can buy the plans to build them yourself. Otherwise jar feeders through the top of hive, set off centered, are most effective.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Beesource offers free plans for a Miller style feeder, here:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/miller-type-feeder/

The plans above keep the bees out of the tank area and offer a screen ladder to allow any wet bees to climb back up. This design does not use tank "floats". Also, you may be able to modify an existing Miller feeder to emulate the Beesource one with the addition of the board labeled "A" and some #8 hardware cloth.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you putting your inner cover on top of the feeder? What kind of inner cover do you have if so? Unless you use a screened inner cover or one that has screen over the hole in the center they can get in there. I have a bunch of those never had a problem with bees getting under the wire unless it was bone dry.you can put the outer cover directly over them but it will probably get mold. I use sreened inner covers with mine.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

Just throw a few handfuls of straw in each side of the feeder--it gives them something to pull themselves out of the syrup (like a ladder in a swimming pool). I hardly ever find any drowned.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Clairmont (Jun 5, 2013)

No to the inner cover. That is under the feeder w/ access through the center hole. I've got the top cover over the feeder which doesn't have mold as of yet but I will stay alert to the possibility. Maybe I'm not giving them enough access to the feeder and so they are pushing through where ever then can. I am taking the feeder off later today (assuming no rain) to wash out and will try to block their points of egress. Thank you.


----------



## Clairmont (Jun 5, 2013)

How much? And you mean straw like in a horse's stall?


----------



## Clairmont (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for your input. I've ordered a couple of jar feeders - now that we are more into the warm months, they aren't eating as much syrup. The main thing is to stop them drowning. It's distressing to open the top and find them struggling to stay alive. I get the live ones out on my gloves or on a piece of screen but if they've really been dunked, they can't get the syrup off themselves.


----------



## Clairmont (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

Clairmont said:


> How much? And you mean straw like in a horse's stall?


One handful each side. And yes, _that kind of straw or grass or whatever_


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

You didn't say what kind of to feeder you have. If it's the Mann Lake top feeder with middle screened entrance, I had that problem too. I got a calk gun and a tube of silicone and ran a bead around the screen to prevent bees from getting into the syrup.









It's not a great picture, but maybe you can see the beads of silicone.


----------



## Clairmont (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you so much. I've been putting a shallow amount of syrup in w/ a long bent piece of screen but they've been cleaning it up completely - meaning it's not really sufficient. Weather here in NH has been rainy and chilly the past few days. Again, thanks.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

